# Protektoren für Frauen



## Anajana (18. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 

gänzlich neu im Thema DH und Dirtjump und nur mit männlichen Freunden ausgestattet, bin ich aktuell etwas verzweifelt bei meiner Suche nach passenden Protektoren . Wegen des Lockdowns sind die Geschäfte ja zu und online finde ich tatsächlich wenig Kram für Frauen (oder schaue auf den falschen Seiten oder vielleicht kann ich auch Männerkram tragen?) 

Habt ihr vielleicht konkrete (Kauf-)Empfehlungen? Ich bin noch gar nicht ausgestattet und brauche noch so ziemlich alles. Wobei ich mir da außerdem die Frage stelle, was _brauche_ ich, und was ist lediglich Nice-to-have? Von meinen Freunden wurden mir bislang Protektorenjacken mit Mesh (? oder so) zwischen den Protektoren ans Herz gelegt. So was habe ich im Netz aber kaum gefunden und erst recht nicht für weibliche Menschen. 

Vielleicht hat hier ja die ein oder andere einen guten Rat für mich.

Danke schon mal vorab und liebe Grüße!


----------



## on any sunday (20. Januar 2021)

Alpinestars Girls Protektorjacke Stella Bionic Schwarz/Violett | Maciag Offroad
					

Alpinestars MX Protektor-Jacken Stella Bionic online bestellen ✓ JETZT 28% RABATT ✓ Bestpreis Garantie ✓ 100 Tage Rückgaberecht & kostenloser Umtausch




					www.maciag-offroad.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (20. Januar 2021)

Anajana schrieb:


> Wobei ich mir da außerdem die Frage stelle, was _brauche_ ich, und was ist lediglich Nice-to-have? Von meinen Freunden wurden mir bislang Protektorenjacken mit Mesh (? oder so) zwischen den Protektoren ans Herz gelegt. So was habe ich im Netz aber kaum gefunden und erst recht nicht für weibliche Menschen.


Hast du ne ähnliche Statur wie deine Freunde und könntest deren Protektorenjacken mal anprobieren? Grundsätzlich gib es schon Zeugs speziell für Frauen, aber ähnlich wie bei Bikes ist man nicht zwingend darauf festgelegt.
Das meiste von dem, was ich zum Beispiel auf dem Mtb trage, ist aus der Männerabteilung. Wenn du nicht zu klein bist, dann kann das mit Größe S bei den Männern zum Beispiel noch hinhauen.

Grundsätzlich bin ich nicht mit Protektorenjacken warmgeworden, aber ich hatte mal was von IXS oder die Fox Titan anprobiert und es war echt ok, bzw hat sich gut angefühlt. 
Bezgüglich Knieprotektoren hab ich mich von Anfang an mit Fox-Produkten wohlgefühlt, aktuell trage ich die Knieschoner mit Hartschale und bin sehr zufrieden. 


Was fährst du so zum Beispiel als Feierabendrunde oder allgemein?


----------



## Anajana (21. Januar 2021)

@on any sunday Danke für den Link! 
@linfer Meine Freunde sind halt deutlich muskulöser und tragen beide L, habe aber auch darüber nachgedacht, es einfach mal mit Größe S aus der Männerabteilung zu probieren. Ist einfach meistens auch deutlich günstiger, was für mich als Studentin gar nicht so unwichtig ist. Danke für deine Erfahrungen! 
Ich bin auch relativ groß, 1,73m, daher mache ich mir wegen der Länge der Jacke eher keine Sorgen, aber dachte, dass es mit der Weite eventuell kritisch ist. 

Ich hab halt zugegeben noch kaum eine Ahnung, was ich bevorzuge/brauche, auch mein Bike war einfach nur eine Empfehlung, die zum Glück echt gut hinhaut. Als Anfängerin ist das echt eine relativ komplexe Materie  

Bislang fahre ich nichts "krasseres" als kleinere Tables in Bikeparks, übe mich grade im vernünftigen Überspringen. Aber ich fahre noch nicht allzu lange, also so ca. vier Wochen und davon erst eine mit meinem Bike, sodass ich noch Totalanfängerin bin.


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Januar 2021)

Wirklich brauchen tust du (neben Helm und Knieprotektoren) einen Rückenprotektor. 
Das kann eine Weste sein, die sollte dabei immer bis zum Steißbein Schutz bieten. 

Vorteil Weste: es ist relativ egal, wie dein Oberkörper in Zusammenhang mit Armlänge Muckis usw geformt ist. Angenehm ist es, wenn die Weste Schulterstücke hat, falls einem mal das Kettenblatt auf die Schulter fällt, aber gegen einem Schlüsselbeinbruch usw hilft ein Schulterstück nichts.

Die Mesh Teile haben den Vorteil, dass die Ellbogenprotektoren nicht ständig rutschen (wenn die Position dann passt), das tun sie nämlich sonst. Daher trägt man mit Weste meist keine Ellbogen Protektoren. 
Und die Mesh Teile haben Prallplatten vorne, die sind hilfreich wenn man einen Bauchplatscher im Steinfeld macht, oder sich die Milz am Lenker zerreisst - aber gegen Rippenbruch helfen sie weniger.
Manche Westen haben aber auch Prallplatten. 
Die Prallplatten machen nur Sinn, wenn sie nicht durch den Reissverschluß geteilt werden (meine Erfahrung). 
Wenn du DH fahren willst, ist so ein Mesh Teil als Komplettpanzer besser. Die Größen sind teils sehr fantasievoll, egal ob Mann oder Frau (ich hatte schon XXL anprobiert, die waren eher für kleine Italiener gemacht - Dainese). 
Für Enduro Rennen und leichtere Parks (Winterberg) ist ein Rückenprotektor immer noch besser als ein Rucksackprotektor, finde ich.


----------



## Anajana (21. Januar 2021)

@cxfahrer 
Danke auch dir für die Antwort! Momentan macht mir die Größenauswahl auch etwas Sorgen, da man ja überhaupt gar nichts anprobieren kann. Noch mache ich ja keine Dinge, die Protektoren extrem notwendig erscheinen lassen, aber so langsam wollte ich mich auch mal umgucken. 
Habe mich heute viel in das Thema IPX eingelesen, das wird ja teilweise ziemlich befürwortet. Klingt auf jeden Fall bequemer als die Hartschalen-Protektoren. Hat damit zufällig jemand Erfahrungen? Mein MX-fahrender Kumpel findet die Dinger sehr gut, aber ob man das jetzt so auf DH übertragen kann, weiß ich nicht. 

Liebe Grüße!


----------



## the_hias (22. Januar 2021)

Meine Freundin fährt ein Leatt 3DF Airfit Shirt im Park und ist seehr zufrieden damit. Sitzt in S sehr gut (166cm, 57kg) und sie hats sehr gerne an.


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Januar 2021)

Anajana schrieb:


> @cxfahrer
> Danke auch dir für die Antwort! Momentan macht mir die Größenauswahl auch etwas Sorgen, da man ja überhaupt gar nichts anprobieren kann. Noch mache ich ja keine Dinge, die Protektoren extrem notwendig erscheinen lassen, aber so langsam wollte ich mich auch mal umgucken.
> Habe mich heute viel in das Thema IPX eingelesen, das wird ja teilweise ziemlich befürwortet. Klingt auf jeden Fall bequemer als die Hartschalen-Protektoren. Hat damit zufällig jemand Erfahrungen? Mein MX-fahrender Kumpel findet die Dinger sehr gut, aber ob man das jetzt so auf DH übertragen kann, weiß ich nicht.
> 
> Liebe Grüße!


IPX und SasTec sind schon super, da sie blitzartig verhärten sollen. Das ist im Sinne der Stoßdämpfung sicher sinnvoller als reines Hartplastik, das bei Motorradstürzen auf Asphalt gut gleitet. 
Es gab in der FREERIDE früher ausführliche Erklärungen dazu, evtl sind die ja noch online. 

Ums Anprobieren wirst du nicht herum kommen.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (23. Januar 2021)

Anajana schrieb:


> Bislang fahre ich nichts "krasseres" als kleinere Tables in Bikeparks, übe mich grade im vernünftigen Überspringen. Aber ich fahre noch nicht allzu lange, also so ca. vier Wochen und davon erst eine mit meinem Bike, sodass ich noch Totalanfängerin bin.


Wo fährst du denn aktuell in welchem Bikepark? Haben welche noch offen?
Wenn du schon springen übst, machst du ja explizit schon etwas, das höheren Schutz erfordert.
Was trägst du aktuell zum Beispiel für einen Helm?
Was fährst du abseits vom Bikepark für Trails?

Bei einem Touren/Trailanfänger hätte ich gesagt: Vernünftiger Mountainbikehelm, dh Halbschale mit Mips-System, Rucksack mit Rückenprotektor, dazu Knieschoner und Handschuhe. 
Zugegebenermaßen bin ich das erste halbe/3/4-Jahr mit normalem Straßenhelm und ohne Rückenprotektor gefahren, würde ich jetzt aber nicht unbedingt empfehlen wollen.

Hartschalenprotektoren würde ich persönlich nur tragen, wenn der eigentliche Aufprallschutz ein anderer Protektor ist. Bei meinen Fox-Knieschonern hat die Hartschale nur die Funktion, dass man über den Boden rutscht und nicht hängenbleibt, der eigentliche Schutz ist das D30 darunter, das sich bei Aufprall verhärtet.


----------



## der Trixxer (23. Januar 2021)

Also ich habe jetzt auf dieses hier gewechselt:








						Carve Oberkörperprotektor grau
					

Das Carve upper protective Jersey wurde speziell für den härteren Einsatz, resp. den Renneinsatz entwickelt. Es verfügt über zertifizierte Xmatter TM  Polsterung im Rücken und Schulterbereich sowie NockOut TM  Polsterung im Brust- &...




					ixs.com
				



Habe vorher eine Protektorenjacke mit Hartschale gefahren, ich finde Hartschale ist veraltet. Meine Frau fährt ein ähnliches softes Protektorenshirt in S. Unbedingt darauf achten das das Protektorenshirt einen Reißverschluß hat. Das Shirt meiner Frau hat keinen und durch den Rückenprotektor braucht sie meine Hilfe um wieder rauszukommen.


----------



## Anajana (24. Januar 2021)

@the_hias @cxfahrer @der Trixxer 
Danke für eure Beiträge, ich denke, ich werde mich dann einfach mal durchprobieren und dann aber mit IPX anfangen, das erscheint mir tatsächlich einfach bequemer.
Vielleicht war Bikepark eine Nummer zu hoch, aber in der Nähe von meinen Freunden gibt’s einen selbst angelegten Park auf Privatgrundstück mit einigen Jumplines, ist tatsächlich relativ groß. Dort fahren ein Kumpel und ich momentan relativ viel, wobei ich mir bis auf Miniaturtables noch nicht wirklich etwas zutraue.

Ich trage einen Fullface-Helm; genauer den O‘neal 10 Series. Der gefällt bis bisher auch sehr gut, hab den ein bisschen auf Anraten meiner MX-fahrenden Freunde gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden. 

Ansonsten habe ich noch keine „Standardtrails“ oder dergleichen, dieses Wochenende war ich erst das dritte Mal mit meinem Rad unterwegs. Bin also noch blutige Anfängerin 😂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (27. Januar 2021)

Würde dann weiterhin sagen, fang mal mit den absoluten Basics an, also Rücken, Knie, Handschuhe.
Bezüglich Fullface kann der für normale Touren natürlich etwas lästiger werden.
Bei mir zum Beispiel geht es so halbwegs, weil man einmal hochfährt und bis auf Miniausnahmen eigentlich nur noch bergab, dh bergauf hängt der am Rucksack. Bei stetem Auf und Ab kann es anstrengender werden, bzw ist ein Fullface (Ausnahme solche, die darauf ausgelegt sind, wie Fox Proframe) eher nicht dazu gedacht, wirklich Touren zu fahren. Auf der anderen Seite ist es ja momentan kalt genug.

Denke aber, solange du weißt, dass du im Grunde nicht in Frauen/Männer-Kategorien denken musst und du somit deutlich mehr Optionen hast, wirst du schon klar kommen.


----------



## M_on_Centurion (28. Januar 2021)

Ausserdem spricht mMn nichts dagegen, für den Rückenprotektor auch mal in die Skiabteilung zu schauen. Da gibts nämlich etwas mehr Teile für Frauen.


----------



## IkilledKenny (22. Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche für meine Frau ein ärmelloses Protektorshirt oder einen reinen Rückenprotektor.
Sie ist 1,58 Meter und wiegt 50kg. Habt ihr Empfehlungen evtl auch aus der Kinderabteilung?

Danke


----------



## Sofyalpine (15. Juni 2021)

Hi, 
also die Problematik hab ich auch. Nachdem ich ja schon ein paar Jährchen fahre, habe ich natürlich Knieprotektoren, Helme und einen Evoc mit Panzer drin.
In einem Monat steht ein Rennen an, und ich wollte prüfen, was an der statistik dran ist, das man mit einem Hipbag 15% schneller ist, als mit einem Rucksack. 
So ganz nackt will ich da aber doch nicht runterdüsen. Und wenn ich da schon was anziehe, kann es ruhig über die schultern gehen - Schlüsselbeinbrüche sind die häufigsten Verletzungen bei Bikern. 

Der erste Versuch war gleich daneben - das Shirt von Oneal hat zwar gut am körper gepasst, aber die Ärmel waren viel zu weit. Somit sind die Schulterpolster ineffektiv. Ich hab da jetzt mal ein anderes bestellt.

Letztes Wochendende war ich mal in einem Offlineschop und hab da ein Shirt von Evoc anprobiert. Das saß super. Aber es war echt nicht einfach reinzukommen. Und raus kam ich nur mit Hilfe...


----------



## Puky-Schnucki (23. Januar 2022)

Sofyalpine schrieb:


> Hi,
> also die Problematik hab ich auch. Nachdem ich ja schon ein paar Jährchen fahre, habe ich natürlich Knieprotektoren, Helme und einen Evoc mit Panzer drin.
> In einem Monat steht ein Rennen an, und ich wollte prüfen, was an der statistik dran ist, das man mit einem Hipbag 15% schneller ist, als mit einem Rucksack.
> So ganz nackt will ich da aber doch nicht runterdüsen. Und wenn ich da schon was anziehe, kann es ruhig über die schultern gehen - Schlüsselbeinbrüche sind die häufigsten Verletzungen bei Bikern.
> ...


Hallo @Sofyalpine, wie ist deine Suche ausgegangen? Fange gerade an zu recherchieren was für mich in Frage kommen könnte...


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. Januar 2022)

Das mit dem Hipbag will ich dieses Jahr in Sölden testen.
Nachdem ich bislang eine Protektorenjacke mit Hartplastikprotektoren hatte, habe ich mir jetzt was bequemeres geholt:





						Dainese Rhyolite 2 Lite Protektorenjacke online günstig bei HIBIKE kaufen
					

Schutz für den Oberkörper Diese stromlinienförmige Version des Dainese Rhyolite 2 bietet die gleiche hoch gelobte Passform und Ergonomie wie das Top-Modell mit einer vereinfachten Lite-Konstruktion, die sich besonders für Einsteiger und preisbewusste Fahrer eignet. Abnehmbare Zip-Off-Ärmel...




					www.hibike.de
				




Ist für Herren, aber da Dainese klein ausfällt und ich es auch noch in XS bekommen habe, passt es bei meinen 160 cm und 47 kg. Und mir reicht es, wenn Prellungen verhindert werden, bzw. nicht so heftig ausfallen. Wenn die Bodenprobe richtig hart ausfällt, kommt es trotz Protektoren zu Knochenbrüchen.
Vor vielen Jahren, als ich mich anfing mich fürs Bergabfahren zu interessieren, meinte mal so ne Type, die fürs Bergabfahren Geld bekam, ich müsse bereit sein, mir Knochen zu brechen, denn ich würde mir Knochen brechen. Ich habe ok gesagt und er hat recht behalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nbkoelle (9. August 2022)

Hi Mädels, Ich habe nach langer Zeit mit MTB angefangen und fange jetzt auch im Gelände an. Was tragt ihr denn unter der Shorts? Da ich zZ rundum grün und blau bin 🙈 möchte ich mir eine Protektoren Undershorts zulegen….. hier habe ich aber nichts für uns gefunden, weil die Männersitzpolster ja anders aufgebaut sind.
Habt ihr einen Tipp für mich….


----------



## DJTornado (9. August 2022)

nbkoelle schrieb:


> Hi Mädels, Ich habe nach langer Zeit mit MTB angefangen und fange jetzt auch im Gelände an. Was tragt ihr denn unter der Shorts? Da ich zZ rundum grün und blau bin 🙈 möchte ich mir eine Protektoren Undershorts zulegen….. hier habe ich aber nichts für uns gefunden, weil die Männersitzpolster ja anders aufgebaut sind.
> Habt ihr einen Tipp für mich….


Das ist auch für meine Frau interessant, ich habe auch mal einen Thread dafür eröffnet, exakt 0 Antworten darauf


----------



## nbkoelle (9. August 2022)

DJTornado schrieb:


> Das ist auch für meine Frau interessant, ich habe auch mal einen Thread dafür eröffnet, exakt 0 Antworten darauf


Ich hoffe, dass sich vielleicht doch jemand meldet…. 😜


----------



## Aninaj (9. August 2022)

Ich habe ehrlich gesagt noch nie das Bedürfnis nach einer gepolsterten Hose gehabt. Aber ich fahre auch wenig in Bikeparks rum. 



nbkoelle schrieb:


> fange jetzt auch im Gelände an. Was tragt ihr denn unter der Shorts? Da ich zZ rundum grün und blau bin 🙈



Wo fährst du denn, dass es dich da so zerdengelt? Fahren da keine anderen Damen, die du vielleicht mal fragen könntest?


----------



## Chrige (9. August 2022)

Yep, der Grund weshalb wohl niemand antwortet, ist wohl, dass ich keine Frau kenne, die solche Hosen trägt. Ich fahre schon ab und zu im Bikepark, doch da reichen mir Knie- und Ellbogenschoner, Rückenpanzer und Fullfacehelm. Und so oft haut es mich auch nicht hin (ausser heute, aber das hatte mehr mit meiner miesen Laune zu tun 😂)


----------



## DJTornado (10. August 2022)

Ist dann aber die Frage, warum wir Männer die Dinger tragen und Frauen nicht?! Vielleicht fallen Männer ja häufiger hin


----------



## Aninaj (10. August 2022)

DJTornado schrieb:


> Ist dann aber die Frage, warum wir Männer die Dinger tragen und Frauen nicht?! Vielleicht fallen Männer ja häufiger hin


Ich würde mal vermuten, dass Männer im Schnitt Risikobereiter sind und sich somit eher der Gefahr aussetzen sich abzulegen.

Hinzukommt, dass die Anzahl der Biker gegenüber den Bikerinnen doch deutlich sichtbar ist und somit die Industrie auch ganz klar eine Hauptzielgruppe hat.

Wenn also der Bedarf bei den Damen nach solcher Bekleidung entsprechen klein ist, wird sich kein Hersteller ernsthaft damit auseinandersetzen… leider


----------



## scylla (10. August 2022)

Vor langer Zeit, als ich noch regelmäßig in den Bikepark gegangen bin, Sachen ausprobiert habe und dabei nicht fahren konnte (= regelmäßig auf der Seite lag) hatte ich eine Protektoren-Hose von Poc. Ganz normales Unisex Modell. Wüsste nicht warum Frau da was spezifisches bräuchte, das ist ja Stretch-Stoff und kann sich den weiblichen Hüftrundungen entsprechend anpassen.

Einfach mal ein paar bestellen und durchprobieren...

Ganz besonders toll schützen tun die Teile allerdings nicht, zumindest meiner Erfahrung nach. Man hat dann nur ein bisschen weniger ausgeprägte blaue Flecken. Ist imo lästiger als es hilft. Käme daher auch nicht mehr auf die Idee sowas anzuziehen. Fahr- und Falltraining hilft deutlich mehr ...


----------



## Schoasdromme (14. August 2022)

Wenn man auf einen spitzen Stein fliegt, bringt eine Protektoren-Hose sehr wohl was....


----------



## a_tiny_fox (14. Oktober 2022)

Der Thread ist zwar schon ein paar Tage alt, aber da ich ihn auch genutzt habe, um Inspirationen beim Protektoren-Kauf zu finden, dachte ich mir, ich steuere mal meine Erfahrungen bei:

Für mich war es super schwer, tatsächlich einen passenden Rückenprotektor für mich zu finden - ich bin recht klein (160cm) und wollte Schulterpolster, aber keine langen Ärmel und einen Reißverschluss.

Um ehrlich zu sein, war ich kurz davor, einfach aufzugeben - selbst wenn die Westen in kleinen Größen verfügbar waren, saßen sie an den Armen meistens schlecht, waren aber gleichzeitig anscheinend nicht dafür gemacht, meine Mini-Brüste sicher unterzubringen... ich bin ja viel gewöhnt, was Frustration beim Shopping angeht, aber holla die Waldfee, meine Grenze war fast überschritten.

Ich hatte auch das Fox-Protektoren-Shirt für Frauen als Test mal an, war aber weder vom Sitz, noch von der An- und Ausziehbarkeit sonderlich begeistert.

Die Wahl fiel letzten Endes auf das Leatt Body Tee Airflex Stealth in der Größe XS, und ich bin wirklich super happy damit: es sitzt gerade auch an den Armen und im Schulterbereich sehr gut, ist am Rücken nicht zu lang und lässt mir trotzdem genug Bewegungsfreiheit.

Ansonsten hab ich Knieschoner mit Reißverschluss von Ion und einen Helm von Leatt mit abnehmbaren Kinnbügel. (Einen passenden Helm zu finden war auch ein Abenteuer  aber lange nicht so nervig wie die Suche nach einer Protektoren-Weste).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

